# Sob o Dedo de Deus, Teresópolis (RJ)



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, Lorram!

Cidades serranas sempre me chamam a atenção. Não lembrava de ter visto fotos de Teresópolis assim como você retratou. Adorei!!

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente..


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Que lugar lindo!!! Uma das cidades mais lindas do Brasil com certeza!!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

GilsonBarros said:


> Ficou ótimo Lorram. Parabéns!


Muito obrigado!



Déa_ said:


> Oi, Lorram!
> 
> Cidades serranas sempre me chamam a atenção. Não lembrava de ter visto fotos de Teresópolis assim como você retratou. Adorei!!
> 
> Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente..


Valeu!



cassianoitu said:


> Que lugar lindo!!! Uma das cidades mais lindas do Brasil com certeza!!!


Com certeza!


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Mês passado eu fiquei uma semana em Nova Friburgo (primeira vez na Região Serrana do RJ). Gostei da cidade, achei bem tranquila, mas por essas fotos Teresópolis me pareceu mais bonita e agradável que NF.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Linda as fotos!!
Teresópolis é show!!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

BR 364 said:


> Mês passado eu fiquei uma semana em Nova Friburgo (primeira vez na Região Serrana do RJ). Gostei da cidade, achei bem tranquila, mas por essas fotos Teresópolis me pareceu mais bonita e agradável que NF.


Teresópolis é mais concentrada entre o bairro do Alto é o Centro, Nova Friburgo é uma cidade mais espalhada, Apesar do Centro de Friburgo, ser bem maior e mais movimentado que Teresópolis


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

BR 364 said:


> Mês passado eu fiquei uma semana em Nova Friburgo (primeira vez na Região Serrana do RJ). Gostei da cidade, achei bem tranquila, mas por essas fotos Teresópolis me pareceu mais bonita e agradável que NF.


Friburgo é uma cidade muito bonita, mas a impressão que tenho é que ela está meio engessada. Das três grandes da Serra (citando Petrópolis), Teresópolis é a que tem o mercado imobiliário mais ativo, embora seja urbanisticamente um pouco mais relaxada que as outras duas (tem ruas em que o asfalto parece um viveiro de calango).



fernando-mota said:


> Linda as fotos!!
> Teresópolis é show!!


:cheers:



fernando-mota said:


> Teresópolis é mais concentrada entre o bairro do Alto é o Centro, Nova Friburgo é uma cidade mais espalhada, Apesar do Centro de Friburgo, ser bem maior e mais movimentado que Teresópolis


Sim, Friburgo tem a população espalhada entre seus distritos.


----------



## alexRF (Jul 4, 2011)

Teresópolis é um ótimo exemplo de cidade que tinha tudo pra dar certo, ser o destino "de frio" do carioca durante todo o ano, mas por pura vagabundagem e má vontade municipal e estadual a cidade é uma lástima em muitos sentidos.

Começando pela feirinha mequetrefe que em vez de ser modernizada (no sentido de padronização, melhoria dos stands, estímulo de artesanato e temáticos da cidade em vez de coisas industrializadas, etc), ter calendário decente de apresentações e culinárias especiais ao menos 1x por mês

Depois vamos pro completo abandono de zeladoria simples. Asfalto péssimo, conservação de calçadas tosco, policiamento deficiente. Abandono dos locais turísticos públicos, e ZERO incentivos para a estrutura hoteleira e alimentícia. Pousada e restaurante abre lá de guerreiros que são.

Ainda dá pra citar os péssimos serviços da empresa que faz ligação entre rj e lá, com horários limitadíssimos e horriveis, quando deveríamos ter várias empresas de shuttles. Por exemplo: voce nao consegue ir, jantar em um restaurante e voltar. vai ter que dormir na cidade e voltar no dia seguinte. Nem vou comentar da rodoviária em si.

Ao menos abriu um Intercity a quem se aventurar, opção honesta e bem localizada pra hospedagem emergencial/baixo custo.

Podemos mencionar também que ela ganhou uma faculdade, o que deveria ter dado um belo movimento em seu centro mas nem isso souberam aproveitar.

Finalizando, como se não bastasse a cidade ter tudo pra dar certo, ainda é bem próxima de Itaipava, com uma estrada bem legal entre elas principalmente em noites de lua cheia. Mas não, as cidades não se falam e a integração é zero em termos de divulgação e melhorar atratividade em conjunto.

Adoro a cidade, ia quase todo final de semana algumas décadas atrás, e é notório a decadência e abandono de quem deveria melhorá-la. Apesar de tudo, ainda tem bons locais de comida e alguns 'novos' bem interessantes que estão dando um gás na cidade.

abc


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Meio complicado.

Teresópolis tem um ambiente político turbulento e isso não é de hoje. É bom lembrar que a cidade foi governada quatro vezes por um cara ligado ao jogo do bicho, ademais, tinha-se a fama do "rouba mas faz". As coisas pioraram quando um prefeito, do PT, foi preso acusado de desviar verbas que seriam destinadas à reconstrução de lugares afetados pela tragédia climática de 2011. Desde então, a administração da cidade ficou de cabeça para baixo, com prefeitos renunciando ou sendo cassados de modo reiterado. 

A atual gestão tem cerca de seis meses. Pelo menos, o que eu observo é que a cidade está um pouco melhor cuidada do que antes, mas não dá para fazer milagres nesse espaço de tempo, dado o que eu disse anteriormente.


----------



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Cidade bastante charmosa e agradável, onde a natureza é a protagonista. Parabéns pelo thread. :applause:


----------



## alexRF (Jul 4, 2011)

lorrampaiva said:


> ^^ Meio complicado.
> 
> Teresópolis tem um ambiente político turbulento e isso não é de hoje. É bom lembrar que a cidade foi governada quatro vezes por um cara ligado ao jogo do bicho, ademais, tinha-se a fama do "rouba mas faz". As coisas pioraram quando um prefeito, do PT, foi preso acusado de desviar verbas que seriam destinadas à reconstrução de lugares afetados pela tragédia climática de 2011. Desde então, a administração da cidade ficou de cabeça para baixo, com prefeitos renunciando ou sendo cassados de modo reiterado.
> 
> A atual gestão tem cerca de seis meses. Pelo menos, o que eu observo é que a cidade está um pouco melhor cuidada do que antes, mas não dá para fazer milagres nesse espaço de tempo, dado o que eu disse anteriormente.


Exato, faz tempo que a cidade sofre com a corja.

Não comentei também sobre o processo de favelização de seu entorno, outro problema gravíssimo com as mesmas causas do resto, décadas de políticos corruptos.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Que cidade bonita e que paisagem!!

Lindo thread, parabéns Lorram!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Muito obrigado!


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Que cidade gostosa, meu tipo de cidade preferida. 
Ótimo thread, obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Obrigado!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Adorei as fotos, linda Terê.

A região serrana do Rio é muito lindinha.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Que linda cidade e que entorno espetacular. Adorei o thread, parabéns.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Fotos tiradas domingo (30/06)*























Mirante do Soberbo


----------



## alexRF (Jul 4, 2011)

Vou aproveitar o tópico pra informar a quem interessar... Uma pena que tere não se movimente mais gastronomicamente falando.

Festival Vinho nas Alturas começa em breve.

// Informações Gerais - Festival Vinho nas Alturas 

Datas: 12, 13 e 14; 19, 20 e 21 de julho

Horário: Sextas e sábados: das 14h às 2h; Domingos: das 14h às 22h.

Local: Le Canton – Teresópolis, RJ

Transporte e estacionamento

• O festival contará com transporte gratuito entre a região central de Teresópolis (passando pelos bairros do Alto, Agriões, Várzea e Barra) e o Le Canton.

>> Morador paga meia-entrada <<










https://www.ingresse.com/ingressos-festival-vinho-nas-alturas-inverno-2019

E outra info... o rodizio de fondue do Recanto baixou bem de preço. Aproveitem 

Fica a recomendação também de acompanharem o Viva Italia, que de vez em quando faz umas coisas legais.

abc


----------



## Luiz Henrique - RJ (Dec 30, 2012)

As primeiras fotos das casas de tijolinhos parecem nos Estados Unidos.


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Ressurgimento de Teresópolis*

Nos últimos anos, a cidade de Teresópolis passou por momentos difíceis, por alguns motivos diferentes. Além da tragédia que ocorreu há quase uma década, uma crise política acometeu o município da região serrana do estado do Rio de Janeiro.

Em 2011, após fortes chuvas, quase 500 pessoas morreram em Teresópolis, o que foi considerada a maior tragédia climática da história país.

Além da tragédia, foram 7 prefeitos em 7 anos, maior estoque de precatórios depois da capital, 4 folhas de salários atrasados, saúde em colapso. Esses eram alguns dos problemas vividos por Teresópolis nos últimos anos.

Contudo, recentemente, números mostram que a situação está melhorando. Atualmente, os salários estão em dia, a cidade apareceu pela primeira vez no ranking das 100 melhores cidades para se fazer negócios, conquistou o primeiro lugar no Cidades Empreendedoras 2019 do Sebrae. Até mesmo o bom clima de fim de ano, que andava meio apagado, voltou para Terê.

_“Após a tragédia, foram 7 Prefeitos em 7 anos. Assumimos um município com o maior estoque de precatórios do Estado, 4 folhas salariais atrasadas e um sistema de saúde em colapso. O desafio é grande. Fizemos uma ruptura de um modelo provedor populista para um modelo focado em gestão e resultados. 1 ano e 6 meses depois conseguimos regularizar os salários, iniciar uma grande virada na saúde e dar uma nova perspectiva de futuro para Teresópolis”_, informou Vinicius Claussen, prefeito da cidade.

Boa parte da população do Rio de Janeiro tem um carinho especial por Teresópolis. Que essa boa fase da cidade serrana continue. Seguimos na torcida.

https://diariodorio.com/ressurgimento-de-teresopolis/


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*+ fotos*


----------

